

Printing colour at the optical diffraction limit - jcr
http://www.research.a-star.edu.sg/research/6655

======
jcr
The "Nature" pay-wall abstract is here:
[http://www.nature.com/nnano/journal/v7/n9/full/nnano.2012.12...](http://www.nature.com/nnano/journal/v7/n9/full/nnano.2012.128.html)

The actual paper is here: <http://www.nilt.com/files/pdf/PCODL_NILT_ref.pdf>

